# Delaminating Wood Finishes In 325Bh



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello all. I have a new 2017 325 BH. Owned it for about 3 months. The "wood" finishes throughout the trailer seems to be cracking and delaminating. Is anyone else having or had these issues? this is a brand new trailer. No water issues. So far it looks like Keystone is going to replace the defective materials. Was just curious if I was the only one having this happen


----------



## lakelovers (Aug 8, 2016)

The real 1 5 said:


> Hello all. I have a new 2017 325 BH. Owned it for about 3 months. The "wood" finishes throughout the trailer seems to be cracking and delaminating. Is anyone else having or had these issues? this is a brand new trailer. No water issues. So far it looks like Keystone is going to replace the defective materials. Was just curious if I was the only one having this happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine are all ok, and I have not heard of any major problems. Maybe they got a bad lot from the cabinet manufacturer?


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

A lot of the wooden interior trim work has come loose or come off in mine, but no delam. issues...Yet!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

our 2010 295RE hasn't had any issues with anything delaminating and it gets lots of use. Maybe a bad batch of material. What does the dealer say?


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

Mine just appears as if they used too much air pressure on the finishing nails they used to attach them...it's at my dealer right now getting all the warranty issues (hopefully) fixed


----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

Dealer says it should not be happening. They are going to take care of it. I just hope I don't chase it through the whole trailer. I'll post some pics


----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## The real 1 5 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ok, I know this is old thread but thought I should give update. More of the finishes have delaminate. At this point I would say 50% of the finishes have delaminate in my trailer. Warranty just ran out so can't do much about it. Dealer did send me some replacement wood but I'm very disappointed that this is happening. Let's face it, a large portion of the trailer is made of these wood finishes. I have been mostly happy with trailer except the quality of the finishes. Keystone should consider a different product. Unfortunately, if I was to purchase a TT again, I may consider a different brand.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Where do you live? Do you have high heat, high humidity or both? What about excessive cold?


----------

